# AristoCraft truck springs



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm attempting to install metal wheels in a new Aristo Craft freight car. In this attempt, the springs popped out of the side frames (I found one but the other has disappeared). There must be a trick to getting them back into the side frames, but I haven't figured out how to do it. Any suggestions?
Ken S.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, I insert a small screw driver into the spring near one end. Put the long end in first and compress it. Then slide the top of the spring in place and pull out the screw driver. Chuck 

Edit, I have many springs left from all my Kadee couplers, when I loose one anywhere I just grab a Kadee, long or short, depends on the destination.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ken 

An ancient trick from the days when every Athearn HO kit came with trucks that needed to be assembled, complete with springs [1950-1965]: 

use an ordinary needle to pull about a foot of thread through the spring. Insert in the side frame as described by Chuck. If it pops out, it won't be lost. Once the spring is inserted, just pull the thread out. 

I still do this after 55 years.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a Xacto blade on one end, the secret is to place one end in one of the holes, take the blade put in in the other end, but make sure you have spring on both sides of the blade, slip in in the other hole...takes a couple of times but it is the simplist way I have found....the blade is super thin....


Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I also use the Exacto for Ho and G trains. I do not bother with the string, only lost 3 springs over the years.


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try the screwdriver or Xacto and string theory. Also, for the rest of you newbies take note: You don't even have to remove the brake shoes to get the new wheels in. You only need to slightly spread the side frames with your fingers, just long enough to pop the new axle end in. It's scary, but it'll do it without breaking. Live and learn! 
Ken S.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming in late on this thread, but I'll share my technique just in case it works for someone else. I use a hemostat (surgical clamp) to compress the middle coils of the spring, leaving the outer coils free to fit into the depressions and cast-in pegs on the truck frame. I move the spring into position, then gently release the hemostat. The fittings on the truck frame hold the spring. allowing me to pull the jaws of the hemostat away. I just happen to have several hemostats that were given to me, but they are available in the tools section of most hobby stores. If you happen to be friends with a doctor or an EMT, ask whether they ever have old hemostats they can give you. 

Just my $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

It took a few hours, but I got it done. I put all the plastic parts together first and found a very large bladed screw driver was required or the springs would slip off. The little blades of greenie Xcellite-sized screw drivers just didn't work. The other thing was to ignore the rule not to force it, and force was required. But, it's done now, nothing was broken in the process, and I'm happy and thankful for all your opinions and help.
Ken S.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

This is what works well for me - without the need of a thread or other device ito tether a spring from getting lost.










The biggest trick is finding just the right type of tweezers to use.

See detail in article, "*Aristo freight car truck spring installation method*".


-Ted


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

My plan is to never ever have a spring get loose. The large blade of a screw driver provided enough friction to keep the spring attached to it after many tries. The thread was a life-saver (spring-saver) because they would have gone flying about 30 or 40 times until I finally got them in there. Your picture of the tweezers looks promising for all those other guys whose springs come loose. But I wouldn't dare attempt it without the thread. My springs will never ever come loose again, so I won't have to worry about it! 
Ken S.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Ken, 

When I first attempted to R & R springs, I was like you - frustrated as it took ever so much time and springs went flying. I use a small flat blade screwdriver to remove the springs but when I finally discovered with the "right" tweezers, it's a snap to install springs in a matter of minutes, and I don't ever rely on attaching a thread to keep the springs from getting lost. I've done well over 250 Aristo freight trucks this way. 

-Ted


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

The right tweezers make it much simpler for sure. 

If you have not noticed, there is room to install a 3rd spring for those heavy loads. It's located behind the two outer springs. That's the most difficult to install out of the 3. All the trucks come standard with only the two outer most springs. I put the 3rd one in on my battery cars, as most are either bottoming out, or within a fraction of an inch of doing so. 

Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I went through this exercise a few months ago, but added one item; I called Aristo Service and ordered a bag of springs, not expensive and the right spring gives peace of mind. 

Barry


----------



## waltwest (Jul 11, 2016)

Good thread, I use the thread technique, works great! Is there anything wrong with putting a small dab of Elmers glue on one end of the springs to help stabilize them? Using Elmers, if you had to remove the spring at a later date you could soak in warm water to soften the glue for spring removal. Experts?


----------



## waltwest (Jul 11, 2016)

I saw an article somewhere about attaching a strong "earth magnet" to the underside of a flat car and ruining it around your layout in an attempt to find springs possibly lost in or near track ballast. Just thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using the Exacto knife method for decades, since somewhere in my HO days.

I don't bother with the thread. When a spring goes flying, I just get down on the floor and look around til I find one of the springs that went flying a few weeks or months back. I always have a good supply of springs spread around the bench area.

JackM


----------

